# First week.



## Do.not.do.this.at.home. (May 29, 2020)

Just bought 2020 ck2610 hst loader backhoe. Besides going easy and getting to know the machine is there anything i need to know or do the first few days or week. Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Do.not. First off, we sure would lie to see some photos of that new tractor! Also, if you are inclined, put a submission in our tractor registry, who knows, you could make "Tractor of the Month" some day!
Now for the question at hand. 

First off get very familiar with your operators manual. Read through while checking out the tractor so that you can visualize exactly what the manual is instructing you to do. It will make some out of some of the pointers and procedures that may no make sense.

Fill out the front page of the manual with the required info, there should be a section to write down numbers and models and dates, etc.. You will need this information in the future when identifying your tractor when buying parts and service items. 

Study up on what all the knobs and levers do, where they are located and if you need to stop the travel of the tractor to activate things.... ie: the Diff Lock for instance, might be one.

Know the safe operating procedures outlined in your manual, and understand what your level of operating experience is in regard to the same. You can correct the direction of travel, or practise leveling your bucket so as not to dig in if you don't want to, as many times as you like, but if you flip the tractor over, it may have been your only shot at learning what not to do!

Another thing that seems to escape some tractor owners is what items are needed for servicing and what the service interval may be. Find out what fuels, additives, oils and fluids, as well as filters that your tractor uses. Write it down in your manual, in the notes section perhaps, so you'll have a quick reference of what you need to get when a particular service interval comes along. Also keep service records and parts receipts. There may be a service sheet in your manual that you can photo copy or design your own, and get yourself a binder to keep them in.

Read the service pages. It will tell you what needs to be checked at what interval... Like checking your fluid levels. (I check my engine oil before I climb on my tractor at the beginning of the day, usually while I'm waiting for the glow plugs to do their job.)

Do a quick walk around your tractor before you climb at the beginning of your day with it. Look for low tires and loose lug nuts. Check for any pools or evidence of leaking fluids under the tractor. Look under the tractor to make sure your neighbour is poking around under there, or your dog is having a snooze in the shade. All this only takes a glance and you'll be done.

Other than that, learn how to get on and off the tractor safely and in a manner that will not cause excessive wear and tear on the body or steering column for instance. Have fun while learning the limits of the tractor and perfecting your own skills.

One other thing, come back here often, ask questions and tell us "What Did You Accomplish Today"! Introduce yourself in the "Introduction" Thread as well! 
Have fun.


----------



## Do.not.do.this.at.home. (May 29, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Do.not. First off, we sure would lie to see some photos of that new tractor! Also, if you are inclined, put a submission in our tractor registry, who knows, you could make "Tractor of the Month" some day!
> Now for the question at hand.
> 
> First off get very familiar with your operators manual. Read through while checking out the tractor so that you can visualize exactly what the manual is instructing you to do. It will make some out of some of the pointers and procedures that may no make sense.
> ...





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Do.not. First off, we sure would lie to see some photos of that new tractor! Also, if you are inclined, put a submission in our tractor registry, who knows, you could make "Tractor of the Month" some day!
> Now for the question at hand.
> 
> First off get very familiar with your operators manual. Read through while checking out the tractor so that you can visualize exactly what the manual is instructing you to do. It will make some out of some of the pointers and procedures that may no make sense.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply ill post as soon as it gets here. Waiting for some attachments to get delivered and install tje third function. Should ne monday.


----------



## Do.not.do.this.at.home. (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed reply. Tractor gets here monday.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Do.not.do.this.at.home. said:


> Just bought 2020 ck2610 hst loader backhoe. Besides going easy and getting to know the machine is there anything i need to know or do the first few days or week. Thank you.


With all NEW machines, there is a break in period of running hours on the machine or by a certain time of running it. This goes for vehicles, tractors, boats, etc. So, make sure you are aware when that time comes to follow the need to change those fluids the first time.


----------

